# Eggs every Morning?



## Burnt_Toast (Jul 25, 2008)

is it it ok to eat eggs every morning?
if not is it ok to eat those egs like the Egg beater Brand eery morning?


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 25, 2008)

I know my hubby eats eggs several days a week for breakfast but he doesn't always fry them - sometimes poached, boiled or baked.  I don't know how good it is for him, but he is pretty healthy.


----------



## deelady (Jul 25, 2008)

I would think eating egg whites everyday is healthy but with the yokes the cholesterol would add up


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know about everyday for breakfast. I would alternate with dinner acouple of times a week. Ha!

No, seriously, I don't know about every day.
I would eat them everyday if someone were to cook them for me. Love em. Poached are best!
​


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 25, 2008)

Kiinda, sorta, depends on your personal health...If you have hypertension, high cholestrol, or other health issues...maybe you should limit your intake to 2-3 per week. If you are other wise a young, active, healthy individual, then maybe eat more....until you do get hypertension, high cholestrol, etc!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 25, 2008)

If you have a cholesterol problem, eating eggs every morning is not recommended. But if your numbers are good, then eggs are a good source of protein and very economical.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 25, 2008)

> Kiinda, sorta, depends on your personal health


UB took the words out of my mouth!  But, now I've heard eggs are good for you.  I'm thinking, all things in moderation.  As for the egg beaters, I'd rather have less eggs, but a real one.  But, that's just me.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2008)

i love eggs almost cooked anyway . not everyday but three-four times a week. 

calorie wise  they are a bargain. the incredible  edible egg.

babe


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been making quiche on Sundays to have for breakfast all week. There's about 1.5 eggs per serving, along with cooked chicken, roasted red peppers, sauteed onions and Parmesan cheese. Then I have fruit along with it - some combo of banana, cantaloupe and/or strawberries.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like a really healthy and tasty breakfast to me GG!!!  I think eggs are like anything...as long as you keep it in perspective with everything else you eat, and your healtlh, its okay.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2008)

Eggs are a high protein food.  You get a lot for the price.  

*One egg* also contains about 90% of your recommended daily consumption of cholesterol.

If your cholesterol levels are OK, eating eggs is probably not an issue.  If they are high, eggs will make it worse.

Egg Beaters are real egg whites with a little food coloring added to make them pretty.  They are just OK as scrambled or in an omlet.  They fail in a side by side test with real eggs but if you love omlets and shouldn't eat too many eggs, they can work for you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 28, 2008)

I just made another quiche last night, and I had the numbers wrong. It calls for four eggs and makes six servings, so there's about 2/3 of an egg per serving.


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Jul 29, 2008)

ok well my numbers are good so eggs till I bust!!!

or atleast 3 times a week.

thanks


----------



## Dina (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd do a whey or egg white protein powder shake (with berries or your favorite fruit) 3-4 times weekly and eggs the rest of the days.


----------



## zzrdvark (Jul 30, 2008)

If you're not afraid of cancer, heart disease, etc, etc then go ahead and eat as many as you want. Why do you think over 1/2 of Americans are overweight (not just eggs, pigging out on junk food and other animal products too)? (See ::: THE CHINA STUDY :::)

Think about this:
What makes doctors, pharmaceutical companies, health book writers, and hospitals more money?
1) People that eat whatever they want and don't really know what's good for them. or:
2) The "health nuts"? (with or without quotation marks--take your pick )


Ooh, I'm gonna get flamed.  Probably by the mods.


----------



## waaza (Jul 30, 2008)

zzrdvark said:


> If you're not afraid of cancer, heart disease, etc, etc then go ahead and eat as many as you want. Why do you think over 1/2 of Americans are overweight (not just eggs, pigging out on junk food and other animal products too)? (See ::: THE CHINA STUDY :::)
> 
> Think about this:
> What makes doctors, pharmaceutical companies, health book writers, and hospitals more money?
> ...



on the other hand, eggs contain lecithin, phospholipids which 'cope' with cholesterol; isn't nature wonderful?? Also note, your body makes most of the cholesterol in your body, your brain is 3% cholesterol, go figure!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2008)

zzrdvark said:


> If you're not afraid of cancer, heart disease, etc, etc then go ahead and eat as many as you want. Why do you think over 1/2 of Americans are overweight (not just eggs, pigging out on junk food and other animal products too)? (See ::: THE CHINA STUDY :::)
> 
> Think about this:
> What makes doctors, pharmaceutical companies, health book writers, and hospitals more money?
> ...



If you didn't want this line seen (original was in grey), why put it at all.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 30, 2008)

zzrdvark said:


> Ooh, I'm gonna get flamed.  Probably by the mods.


 
We saw wat you did


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice bowling shirt....but what does any of this do with eating eggs? 

Just for the record, I could go weeks without eating eggs myself, no matter whether they are good or bad for you.  I just have never liked the texture - though I will have an occasional omelet smothered in hollandaise sauce!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 30, 2008)

Too much of a good thing, is a bad thing. All things in moderation, eating eggs everyday for breakfast is not such a great idea, they can also be found in a wide variety of other foods you eat during the day which will shoot your daily intake over the limits. Try alternating breakfasts so you don't eat them every day.
Also, your numbers may be good today, but what about 5 or 10 years from now?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Jul 31, 2008)

I have eggs jsut abotu every morning. but im also a special diet and ots about the only thing that has the protein i need in it. and I eat good the rest of the day


----------



## Anau (Jul 31, 2008)

Eggs are supposed to be a good source of omega-3's.  Not as good as fish though.


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 1, 2008)

wow a simply post starts a flame war. Man cant we all get along?


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2008)

Let's turn the flame down a little and fry some bacon and eggs over it!

Have you at least gotten some good information out of it B_T?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 1, 2008)

I eat eggs when I get craving which is not to often. I think eggs got a bad rap but they are not as bad as people think. Compared to all the other garbage we eat the egg is not the bad guy.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Sep 22, 2008)

My wife has a fried (in PAM, not butter) egg white on wheat toast almost every morning with a few grapes or other fruit.

I could eat my weight in poached or softboiled eggs every day, but that would kill my cholesterol.


----------



## Mama (Sep 22, 2008)

Eggs have gotten a bum wrap:  *Cracking the **Egg Myths*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm - as always - with the "all things in moderation" crowd.  Even when I raised my own hens for many years we never ate eggs every single day.  Several times a week, yes.  Every day, no.


----------



## Aria (Sep 24, 2008)

*Eggs are fine...everyday...NO*

I agree with all.   If you can handle it....go for it.  Everyone has different systems.   We do NOT do eggs every day.

I do a bowl of oatmeal ....with cinnamon, flax meal, ground almonds, yogurt, and home made maple syrup every day.  DELICIOUS and filling.

We usually do EGGS Saturday and Sundays.  Husband likes bacon.  I do NOT eat bacon.  Your body.  Your health.  Your tastes.  You make the final decision.  We all have choices.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 24, 2008)

My kids' doctor said two eggs per week!


----------



## blissful (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know the answers, but, here is the news.
Crack Wise - MSN Health & Fitness - Cholesterol


----------



## eva6206213 (Nov 9, 2008)

i  eat   eggs  everyday!
  is   good~


----------

